# Michelle Obama's RUDE/DISGUSTING remark on Jimmy Fallon.....



## nononono (Dec 21, 2018)

*Anybody who's in the " Know " knows what Michelle Obama did*
*on Jimmy Fallon the other night....*

*" Bye Felicia " is rude as Shit.....*

*



**Between .30 and 1.10*

*" Gettin Real " that's what the dumb as rocks hosts try to play it*
*off as...*

*Well that transistor radio can just " Kick Rock and pound Sand "......*


----------

